# What kind of glazing is this? [PIC]



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

http://postimage.org/image/i0j11gmnl/

Not the chocolate part driziling over the cake but the marbled part. The marble effect I think was done with caramel, I know it can be hard to be determine through a photo but I think this kind of glazing isn't really uncommon. Anyone has any idea? Thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Picture wont come up.


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you please check now?


----------



## chef bruce (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe like a napoleon, with fondant striped and drag a knife through


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think this is a fondant though, I am guessing it has something to do with powdered sugar.

Any ideas?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Wild guess: a thin layer of white chocolate ganache glaze, with scribbles of dark chocolate while it is still fluid, so the dark chocolate marbles and "melts" into the soft ganache a little.

The cut side does not look sharp, but it doesn't drag down, either.  At first I though tit might have been a white chocolate disk of some sort, but if it were, the cut edge might not be so smooth all along the edge, it would have shattered if it had been place on the cake before it was cut. It could even be the type of crust on this dessert.  Do you have a description of what it is (was)?


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

I went all the way and bought it. I tried to make poured fondant at home (recipe I got from the internet, not sure if it was successful), If you see the cake you notice that the topping is a cover by itself and be removed as a blanket, would a poured fondant do that? The one I just made was denser and sticks to whats beneath. The topping itself is very smooth and not sticky at all!





  








12405232.jpg




__
merar


__
Mar 13, 2013


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I see that you have spooned some from the point.

Did you eat it?

Was it creamy?

What did it taste like?

I ask because, to me, looks likes a custard of some sort.

Thick and shiny, egg yolk based..maybe a curd?

mimi


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think so because you can remove it (think of it as a blanket on the cake) it tasted sweet, no specific flavor. This is why I think powder sugar is involved somehow.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Can you peel it all the way off in one layer?
Taste a bit and describe it.
Is it chewy?
Could be a gelatin based topping.
Why don't you just ask them?
Surprising the amt of info you will get just by asking nicely.

mimi


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Can you peel it all the way off in one layer?
> Taste a bit and describe it.
> Is it chewy?
> Could be a gelatin based topping.
> ...


mimi they don't know. This is a cafe not a bakery, they receive these cakes and sell they have no idea other than the basic layers LOL come on give me more credit than that I search for recipes wherever I go but unfortunately almost impossible to track down the source.


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh as for the taste it is not chewy and very sweet, which is why I think powder sugar is involved some how. Some people suggested it is poured fondant but I tried it at home and the result was not the same (not this blanket-y thing)


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

_Could be glaçage with too much gelatin._


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Can you peel it all the way off in one layer?
> Taste a bit and describe it.
> Is it chewy?
> Could be a gelatin based topping.
> ...


mimi this is a cafe,they do not know, they receive the cakes and then sell them. you would be surprised to see the limit I go for to get recipe but tracking this one was impossible for me!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Dobzre said:


> _Could be glaçage with too much gelatin._


That is exactly what I think it is.

Petals.


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

petalsandcoco said:


> That is exactly what I think it is.
> 
> Petals.


I did taste it few minutes ago and I did taste WHITE CHOCOLATE. Supposedly it is a glacage wouldn't the end result be sticky? I tried something similar but it came out sticky and not like this one. I touched it several times but you won't even see my fingerprint on it. Check this picture I have been saving this cake in my fridge to figure out what on earth is this layer!! I peeled it here a bit. It peels of like a blanket but sticks to the layer beneath,





  








12420472.jpg




__
merar


__
Mar 15, 2013


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with Dobzre and Petals; it's a white chocolate mirror glaze (aka glacage).  With a good quality white chocolate, you'll get the yellowish tone, and you might not need to add extra gelatin to it; and it will be sweet, and you'll be able to peel it back when it's chilled and cut.  The second picture is much better than the first one!


----------



## merar (Jul 18, 2012)

JCakes said:


> I agree with Dobzre and Petals; it's a white chocolate mirror glaze (aka glacage). With a good quality white chocolate, you'll get the yellowish tone, and you might not need to add extra gelatin to it; and it will be sweet, and you'll be able to peel it back when it's chilled and cut. The second picture is much better than the first one!


I've never tried to make white chocolate glaze but I did make chocolate glaze several times with gelatine and the end result was "sticky" glaze. I mean if you were to put your finger on it even after cooling it would still get on your finger, so how does that differ in this case? Do you have a recipe in mind I can do an experiment? The ones I find online are chocolate glaze


----------

